# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > گفتگو: آیا GTK ,GTK+,wxWidget منسوخ شده اند؟؟ (امیدورم کسی جواب بدهد)

## aminghaderi

با سلام خدمت دوستان.
آیا واقعا بستر های توسعه  GTK , GTK+, wxWidget منسوخ شده اند؟؟ 
حد اقل برای ویندوز که به این صورت هست.(تاجایی که من فهمیدم)



> *Which Windows versions?*
> 
>  The current GTK+ stack uses APIs that are available only on Windows  2000 or later. Long obsolete versions of GTK+ did run on Win9x and NT 4,  too.
> Ref:http://www.gtk.org/download/win32.php



 پس یعنی برای ویندوز 7 یا بالاتر که دیگه استفاده اون غیر ممکن می شه؟؟
و اینکه بستر wxWidget دقیقا چه کاربردی دارد؟؟

با تشکر

----------


## Master.

نه اونجا قید شده که stack فعلی GTK+ از APIهایی استفاده میکنه که در ویندوز 2000 به بعد ( اکس پی - ویستا - سون و...) وجود داره . برای ویندوزهای قدیمی هم میشه از ورژنهای سابق GTK+ استفاده کرد .
wxWidgets خیر و تا چند ماه دیگه اگه مشکلی پیش نیاد ورژن 3.0 اون ارائه میشه . حالا هم که ورژن 2.9.3 ارائه شده . 
Wxwidgets برای توسعه برنامه های Cross platform استفاده میشه و شما میتونی با استفاده از این کتابخانه برنامه ات رو برای ویندوز لینوکس مک و هر بستری که این فریم ورک پشتیبانی میکنه ارائه کنی .

برای استفاده از اون هم میتونید از wxdevcpp استفاده کنی . 
----------------------
ادیت(دی 91 ) : بنظر میاد wxwidgets داره نفسهای اخرشو میکشه توسعه و پشتیبانیش بارهاست به تعویق افتاده و انجمن رسمیش هم دیگه مثل قبل نیست ( 2008 که من فعال بودم) و اعضای اصلی و پرکار سابق رفتن . 
Qt و الان Embarcadero C++‎Builder خیلی عالی دارن پیش میرن . C++‎ Builder هم قابلیت چند سکویی رو اضافه کرده . یعنی شما میتونی براحتی پروژه ات رو در ویندوز و مک اجرا کنی . پشتیبانی از اندروید و IOS هم تا چند ماه دیگه اکی میشه براش .

----------


## emadfa

همون طور که دوستمون گفتند این کتابخونه ها منسوخ نشده.... هر چند به دلیل عدم توسعه مناسب کمتر شرکتی در دنیا از این کتابخانه ها استفاده می کنند. شرکت هایی که قصد دارند برنامه های قدرتمند cross-platform ایجاد کنند تقریبا همشون از Qt استفاده می کنند. 

از وقتی که نوکیا لاسنس Qt رو LGPL کرد حتی برنامه نویسانی که نمی خواند برای این کتابخانه ها پولی بدند هم باز از Qt استفاده می کنند.

----------


## emadfa

همون طور که دوستمون گفتند این کتابخونه ها منسوخ نشده.... هر چند به دلیل عدم توسعه مناسب کمتر شرکتی در دنیا از این کتابخانه ها استفاده می کنند. شرکت هایی که قصد دارند برنامه های قدرتمند cross-platform ایجاد کنند تقریبا همشون از Qt استفاده می کنند. 

از وقتی که نوکیا لاسنس Qt رو به LGPL تغییر کرد حتی برنامه نویسانی که نمی خواهند برای این کتابخانه ها پولی بدهند هم باز از Qt استفاده می کنند.

----------


## ramezani_a

در ادامه پاسخ دوستان wxwidgets به اسکریپت های مختلف نیز ریسمان (wrap) شده و wxPython از قدمت و مقبولیتی حتی بالاتر از PyQt برخوردار است و البته محیطهای تولید لایه گرافیکی مانند wxGlade و یا wxFormBuilder و یا DialogBlocks (من اینو توصیه می کنم) برای wx به طور فعال تولید می شوند.
البته در تایید صحبت emadfa با متن باز شدن Qt و کندی رشد wx محبوبیت qt به شدت افزایش یافته و در مقابل wx کاهش.

----------


## Megabyte

البته خودتون هم میدونین که به دلیل وجود چیزایی مثه WPF دیگه برنامه نویس های زیادی سراغ GTK تو ویندوز نمیرن

----------


## brightening-eyes

البته اینا آپدیت میشن ولی خیلی دیر!
به خاطر همین برنامه نویسا کمتر ازشون استفاده میکنن
من خودم از wxWidgets استفاده میکنم: چون اسکرین ریدر و همینطور مگنیفایر ساپورتش میکنه: QT رو نمیدونم.

----------

